# Moving to Querétaro from US...what to bring?



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

I have recently accepted a job at a private high school in Querétaro, and I will be moving in August. The school provides furnished housing and transportation.

However, I was wondering what else I should bring from the US. For example, how hard is it to get hair dye? Things that seem minuscule for US living, but may prove to be annoying to obtain in MX. 

Also, will I still be able to use my cell phone? I am hoping to keep my US iPhone with Verizon service and just add the option that allows calling to/from Mexico. I just want to make sure that this service actually works here.

Thank you for al your help! So excited to start my new adventure.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

QueretaroTeacher said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have recently accepted a job at a private high school in Querétaro, and I will be moving in August. The school provides furnished housing and transportation.
> 
> ...


I have never bought hair dye but judging from the hair colors I see around me, I suspect it is easy to come by. Your Verizon iPhone uses CDMA I believe. Mexico's system is GSM and probably not compatible. Even if it were possible it would be expensive. It might be better to get a Skype account for calls to the US and a Mexican phone for local calls.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello Teacher, I currently live in Querétaro, and have come around to the opinion that, if it isn't available here, I don't really need it. The exceptions to this are supplies for any unique hobbies you might be into. My wife is a quilter, and we make a run to Texas every 3 or 4 months to feed her habit, as quilting supplies in Mexico are very limited. I suspect it might be the same for other hobbies that lie somewhere out on the fringe. 

There was a recent thread here called something like "Name one thing that you are really glad you brought with you". A search of the forum database should turn it up. It is full of testaments from people who have a need for something that is unavailable down here. 

Good luck to you, and I hope you enjoy your adventure.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...u-really-glad-you-brought-you-mexico-why.html


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

Ken Wood said:


> Hello Teacher, I currently live in Querétaro, and have come around to the opinion that, if it isn't available here, I don't really need it. The exceptions to this are supplies for any unique hobbies you might be into. My wife is a quilter, and we make a run to Texas every 3 or 4 months to feed her habit, as quilting supplies in Mexico are very limited. I suspect it might be the same for other hobbies that lie somewhere out on the fringe.
> 
> There was a recent thread here called something like "Name one thing that you are really glad you brought with you". A search of the forum database should turn it up. It is full of testaments from people who have a need for something that is unavailable down here.
> 
> ...


That is SO helpful. Thank you!


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi QT,

You'll find hair coloring, nail polish remover, lotions and potions of all kinds here. I wouldn't worry about those types of things, but if you really like a certain brand, you might not find that in Mexico. I like to buy some things - like mouth rinses, hand lotions and nail polish remover, for example - in larger sizes and that seems to be an issue here in San Miguel.

My "furnished" apartment had all the major items, but I like to cook and I've had to seek out small kitchen gadgets, sometimes with little luck. Q is much larger than San Miguel, so you might not have that kind of problem.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

My wife did have the issue of trying to find her hair dye in both San Miguel & QRO. She tried a few things unsuccessfully so that something that you might bring.
We are starting to see more things that we used to bring in being offered here, such as frying pan splatter guards, and QRO has a lot of options.
My wife still has a number of specific spices that she likes and brings in but the basics are here.
We have US iPhones with Viva Mexico plan and no problem calling within Mexico or back to the US. I had checked this fall about Verizon as option but they said no real option; however, we have a number of friends here with smart phones and Verizon with a Mexico plan that work very well. They tend to use iUSACELL as local carrier where ATT defaults to Telmex when available. Have no idea of the details but there is a Verizon international number that you can call.
What we did need do is buy a cheap local cell that we use with prepaid minutes. Issue is that I can call anyone on my iPhone; however, anyone that wants to call me from Mexico needs dial the US. Therefore I use the local phone for incoming Mexicao calls.


----------



## guerita833 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am also going to JFK this fall. I have previously lived in Mexico for almost three years. After a year back in the US, I can't wait to return to Mexico!!!! I can help you out with information on whatever you need. As far as your cell phone, I would get a Telcel prepaid phone that you can add saldo (credit) to as you go. Using your Verizon phone will cost a fortune. The previous suggestion of Skype for calls to the US is a good one. You can also use Telcel to call, but it will get expensive, fast. 

Hair dye can be bought at a number of stores. It might not be the exact same brand you are used to, but it can be found. Really, the only things I had trouble finding were certain spices I use in cooking, and small sample size bottles of shampoo and such for travel. 

Tried to PM you but can't, as this is my first post here. I see we are neighbors (I'm from IA).


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

guerita833 said:


> I am also going to JFK this fall. I have previously lived in Mexico for almost three years. After a year back in the US, I can't wait to return to Mexico!!!! I can help you out with information on whatever you need. As far as your cell phone, I would get a Telcel prepaid phone that you can add saldo (credit) to as you go. Using your Verizon phone will cost a fortune. The previous suggestion of Skype for calls to the US is a good one. You can also use Telcel to call, but it will get expensive, fast.
> 
> Hair dye can be bought at a number of stores. It might not be the exact same brand you are used to, but it can be found. Really, the only things I had trouble finding were certain spices I use in cooking, and small sample size bottles of shampoo and such for travel.
> 
> Tried to PM you but can't, as this is my first post here. I see we are neighbors (I'm from IA).


You are right that lots of hair dyes. You seem more flexible than my wife in terms of what she is willing to use in terms of beauty products. She actually tried two or three before giving up.

Our ATT phone costs no more in Mexico than in the US with Viva Mexico plan. People with Verizon tell me the same thing. Now if you also decide to do data roaming without a separate plan, that a total different story. 

We do use Skype for computer to computer as well as the new MagicJack but really rely on the US cell phone.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

VERIZON IPhone 4S and 5 have GSM radios so that they can be used in Mexico. You will need to contact Verizon to allow you to use a Telcel sim card in your phone. This will save quite a bit of money on local calls. Other IPhone models will be restricted to use on CDMA networks such as IUSACell. Note that IUSACell is converting over to GSM as part of their partnership with another Mexican carrier Movistar.

For info on using an Iphone 4S or 5 outside of the USA try this link.

https://community.verizonwireless.com/message/696707

My wife always stocks up on hair coloring in the USA because the selection and prices are much better. She is able to find what she needs here. She usually goes to Sallys which can be found in most malls.

Sally Beauty Supply


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

michmex said:


> VERIZON IPhone 4S and 5 have GSM radios so that they can be used in Mexico. You will need to contact Verizon to allow you to use a Telcel sim card in your phone. This will save quite a bit of money on local calls. Other IPhone models will be restricted to use on CDMA networks such as IUSACell. Note that IUSACell is converting over to GSM as part of their partnership with another Mexican carrier Movistar.
> 
> For info on using an Iphone 4S or 5 outside of the USA try this link.
> 
> ...


Malls?


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

guerita833 said:


> I am also going to JFK this fall. I have previously lived in Mexico for almost three years. After a year back in the US, I can't wait to return to Mexico!!!! I can help you out with information on whatever you need. As far as your cell phone, I would get a Telcel prepaid phone that you can add saldo (credit) to as you go. Using your Verizon phone will cost a fortune. The previous suggestion of Skype for calls to the US is a good one. You can also use Telcel to call, but it will get expensive, fast.
> 
> Hair dye can be bought at a number of stores. It might not be the exact same brand you are used to, but it can be found. Really, the only things I had trouble finding were certain spices I use in cooking, and small sample size bottles of shampoo and such for travel.
> 
> Tried to PM you but can't, as this is my first post here. I see we are neighbors (I'm from IA).


Hello, neighbor!! Are you going to school at JFK or teaching there?


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

michmex said:


> VERIZON IPhone 4S and 5 have GSM radios so that they can be used in Mexico. You will need to contact Verizon to allow you to use a Telcel sim card in your phone. This will save quite a bit of money on local calls. Other IPhone models will be restricted to use on CDMA networks such as IUSACell. Note that IUSACell is converting over to GSM as part of their partnership with another Mexican carrier Movistar.
> 
> For info on using an Iphone 4S or 5 outside of the USA try this link.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am not an expert when it comes to phone things, but this was really helpful. I have an iPhone 4 right now, but I am almost due for a new phone, so I will just make sure to get a 4s or 5 when I upgrade.


----------



## guerita833 (Mar 2, 2013)

QueretaroTeacher said:


> Hello, neighbor!! Are you going to school at JFK or teaching there?


I'll be teaching there, 6th grade. How about you? Have you ever been to Mexico before? I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

guerita833 said:


> I'll be teaching there, 6th grade. How about you? Have you ever been to Mexico before? I'm sure you'll love it.


How exciting to meet another JFK teacher! I'll be teaching 9th and 10th grade World History and Ethics. I am so excited!

I've been to Mexico a couple times, but it has always been in a touristy manner. So I am really excited for something new!


----------



## guerita833 (Mar 2, 2013)

QueretaroTeacher said:


> How exciting to meet another JFK teacher! I'll be teaching 9th and 10th grade World History and Ethics. I am so excited!
> 
> I've been to Mexico a couple times, but it has always been in a touristy manner. So I am really excited for something new!


It's great to meet another teacher also! Well, I haven't visited Queretaro, but I've heard really great things about it. I know someone there and they tell me it's a nice place....it will certainly be different than the industrial city on the coast I lived in before. I have traveled all over Mexico so I can help you out with how to get around and anything else you need.


----------



## hjaimeo (Oct 16, 2012)

Most cell phones can be used here in mexico by using a mexican SIM Card, in fact, I have a US Nexus 4 that works like a charm with Iusacell, I just had to drop by one of their stores, pay like $50 pesos (~4 USD) for the SIM card, signed up for a plan (~30 USD/month) and got myself some national calls, texts and data (I REALLY need internet on my phone). I have many friends that bought their phones through ebay in the states, crossed the border and just had someone do a little software trick (for ~25 USD) and were able to use their mexican SIM card. As for calling the US I have a MagicJack phone so my wife can talk with the in-laws as if we were in CA.

There is only one thing I'll bring from the states: beef jerky! I have seen it couple of time in Costco but they only bring the "original" flavor and not the peppered which is the one that I like.


----------



## hjaimeo (Oct 16, 2012)

Just to elaborate a little more on the network compatibility for branded phones (i.e. they have the carrier's logo in the phone case), my Nexus 4 is a multi-band factory unlocked phone while branded phones usually aren't. Mexico's 3G network works over the 850/1900 MHz frequency band (Iusacell	and Movistar can go on both and Telcel only in the 850 MHz band), this will be compatible with a branded phone from AT&T (850/1900 MHz frequency band). T-Mobile branded phones are NOT compatible with Mexico's 3G as they work over the 1700/2100 Mhz band.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> Malls?


I'm not sure what your question is. It may be a question of where you live. Here in SLP we have several large indoor shopping malls. "Centro commercial". Sally Beauty Supply is in most of them. 

I'm sure all the larger cities have malls.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

QueretaroTeacher said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have recently accepted a job at a private high school in Querétaro, and I will be moving in August. The school provides furnished housing and transportation.
> 
> ...


I would bring bed linens. The quality of sheets is just not good here, even in the more upscale stores.


----------

